# Steht G-Sync vor dem aus?



## Muchi44 (9. Februar 2016)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich noch einen Monitor mit G-Sync zu kaufen oder setze ich lieber auf Adaptive/Sync auch wenn ich eine GTX 970 habe?
Da ich einen neuen Monitor benötige, beschäftige ich mich mit dieser Frage. Auf verschiedenen Internetseiten gibt es verschiedene Aussagen dazu aber nicht genaueres, halt meist Fangequatsche. 
Und was ist an der Aussage von Nvidia CEO das kommende Grafikkarten durchaus mit Adaptive Sync ausgestattet werden? Ich habe keine Lust ein Haufen Kohle für einen neuen LCD zu lausen, wenn sich dann herausstellt das G-Sync nicht fortgeführt wird.  Was sagt ihr


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2016)

"Vor dem Aus" ist gut, wenn du mich fragst war das Ding noch nie am Leben. 

G-Sync ist eine NV-exklusive Technik für eine kleine Randgruppe an Spielern (die sich natürlich in Foren wie diesen hier sammeln). Da es aber ähnlch gute freie Alternativen gibt (wie etwa FreeSync) die nicht mal extra-Hardware erfordern im Gegensatz zum G-Sync Modul bin ich von Anfang an nicht davon ausgegangen dass sich die NV-exklusive Variante durchsetzt.

Ich schätze mal wenn noch ein paar Jahre vergangen sind gehört die Bildsynchronisation (mit welcher technik auch immer umgesetzt) zum Standardrepertoire guter Spielemonitore und Grafikkarten. Ob eine bestimmte Technik sich dann gegen andere durchgesetzt hat oder ob was eingestellt wird kann dir heute mangels funktionierender Glaskugeln wohl keiner sagen.


----------



## flx23 (9. Februar 2016)

also ich denke das nvidia weiterhin sein G-Sync vermarkten will. zudem wird ea direkt in der Hardware implementiert und hat bisher auch weniger Probleme als das freesync von amd gemacht. 
freesync hingegen ist rein Software (also nur Protokoll) das muss der Monitor halt auslesen und verarbeiten können.  kann aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen haben von allen graka genutzt werden.

ich denke nvidia wird in Zukunft beides anbieten


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Februar 2016)

G-Sync ist adaptive sync. Halt nur eine Variante mit Ansteuerung durch die Grafikkarte von Nvidia. Die Grafikkarte löst den Bildwechsel aus. Nicht der Monitortreiber aus Windows.

Keine Ahnung, was die Frage soll.

Wenn du jetzt einen Monitor mit Gsync kaufst, kannst du das so lange nutzen wie du willst.
Wenn Nvidia nicht gerade den Treiber Support völlig entfernt, gibt es keine Einschränkungen.
Und selbst dann könntest du immer noch auf der letzten Treiberversion bleiben, die es noch unterstützt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2016)

Freesync ist wie der Name schon sagt frei, jeder der will kann es nutzen. Voraussetzung in Sachen Hardware ist, dass das Panel des Bildschirms technisch in der Lage ist, seine Bildwiederholfrequenz überhaupt anzupassen. Nicht alle Panels können das und wenn dann meist nur in einem recht engen Rahmen (hier ist GSync etwas im Vorteil weil solche Panels ja genau dafür gebaut werden und entsprechend der Rahmen größer ist, neuere FreeSync Monitore ziehen da aber nach).

Tja und eine weitere Voraussetzung ist, dass der Grafikkartenhersteller es auch unterstützen will...


----------



## shootme55 (9. Februar 2016)

Mal eine Frage von einem Ahnungslosen: Könnte eurer Meinung nach NVidia FreeSync nachträglich auf bestehenden oder noch älteren Kartengenerationen ermöglichen, oder ist dafür eine Anpassung in der Grafikkartenhardware notwendig?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2016)

Natürlich könnte NVidia das. Freesync ist rein softwarebasiert, das Ding macht vereinfacht gesagt nichts außer dem Bildschirm zusätzlich zum Bildinhalt Informationen darüber zu liefern wann ein Frame anfängt. Ich schätze technisch gesehen kannste das auch auf ner 10 Jahre alten Grafikkarte im Treiber implementieren.

Aber NV will das natürlich nicht - dann würden sie ja ihr eigenes G-Sync nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Freesync ist wie der Name schon sagt frei, jeder der will kann es nutzen.


Welche namhaften Hersteller gibt es, außer Nvidia und AMD? Warum sollte Nvidia Freesync anbieten? 
Noch, so scheint es mir, ist G-sync technisch dem Free-sync vorzuziehen, ist nur so ein Bauchgefühl.
Wenn ich heute einen Bildschirm kaufen würde, wärde vermutlich G-Sync in Einkaufskorb, weil ich
davon ausgehe, dass es länger als Freesync funktioniert.

Gibt es schon Ansätze, dass Intel mit den IGP auf Freesync schwenken will?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2016)

Im Spielebereich? Keine. Ansonsten halt Intel und ein paar unbedeutende Minianbieter.

G-Sync ist tatsächlich technisch Freesync in einigen Dingen überlegen, ist aber auch durch spezielle nötige Hardware hier im Vorteil - dafür aber eben auch teurer.
Bei Intel gehe ich davon aus dass sie irgendwann Freesync implementieren werden, die werden sicher keine horrenden Summen an NV zahlen um G-Sync zu lizensieren.


----------



## Master Shake (9. Februar 2016)

G-Sync ist wie schon erwähnt für echte nv-Enthusiasten, die bereit sind mehrere hundert Euros zusätzlich zu latzen. Letztendlich kommt es also auch auf die Verkaufszahlen an. Wenn die auf Dauer nicht ausreichen, werden die Hersteller G-Sync einen natürlichen Tod sterben lassen.


----------



## Ryle (9. Februar 2016)

Smartshitter Modus an:
Freesync ist die Softwarelösung von AMD, der Standard ist Displayport Adaptive Sync.

Freesync ist zwar treiberseitig, es wird aber ein gewisser Display Controller der GPU vorausgesetzt. Das ist auch der Grund warum auch bei AMD nicht alle GPUs Freesync/Adaptive Sync supporten.

Vor- und Nachteile haben beide Techniken, momentan sehe ich Nvidia aber klar im Vorteil, da AMD bis heute keine komplette Refresh Rate Range abdecken kann und auch auf treiberseitig schon so manchen Bock geschossen hat. Und zügige Treiberupdates war und ist keine Stärke von AMD.

Das Rennen wird der machen, der eine sinnvolle Umsetzung für neue HDMI oder Displayport Standards findet und die im Massenmarkt umsetzt. Momentan ist es aber so, dass man sich einfach den passenden Monitor zur gewünschten Grafikkarte kauft.


----------



## Muchi44 (9. Februar 2016)

Intel unterstützt künftig auch adaptive Sync auf die Nachfolger CPU Intel Kapy Lake.
Intel will support FreeSync standard with future GPUs | ExtremeTech

In diesem Artikel wird sogar davon geschrieben das ein Hardwaremodul nicht notwendig ist, da G-Sync Adaptive Sync nutzt.
Ist G-Sync ein PR-Bluff von Nvidia?: Treiber aktiviert Adaptive Sync in GeForce-Notebook - CHIP

@Ryle 
Das AMD nicht den kompletten Refresh Rate Range abdeckt stimmt so nicht. Da ist Adaptive Sync sogar schon weiter als Nvidia. 





> What is the supported range of refresh rates with AMD FreeSync™ technology and DisplayPort Adaptive-Sync?​AMD Radeon™​ graphics cards will support a wide variety of dynamic  refresh ranges with AMD FreeSync™ technology. Using DisplayPort  Adaptive-Sync, the graphics card can detect and set an appropriate  maximum and minimum refresh rate based on the capabilities reported by  the display. Potential ranges include *36-240Hz, 21-144Hz, 17-120Hz and 9-60Hz*.


Mit den neuen Scalern sind variable Bildwiederholraten ohne Probleme möglich.

Hier gibt es sogar ein gerät welches 2 Bereiche vollständig abdeckt. Eizo FS2735 und Asus PG279Q im Test - ComputerBase

Für mich stellt sich die Frage auf welches Pferd setze ich. Dieser Eizo würde mich schon reizen, da ich einen Monitor erfahrungsgemäß gerne Mal 5 Jahre besitze möchte ich nicht auf das falsche Sync setzen. Welchen Anreiz sollten da die hersteller noch haben Kohle an Nvidia abzudrücken, wenn es einen freien Standard gibt?
Und am Ende ist G-Sync der wieder so eine Nvidia Finte wie DX12 Support.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2016)

Das der alte widerlegte Notebook Artikel kommt, ist schon interessant.
Ist auch schön was AMD bei der Freesync Range schaffen will, nur schafft das momentan kein Monitor.
Realität sind da 35-60Hz oder 45-144Hz.


----------



## Yoshi-M (9. Februar 2016)

Obwohl ich (zur Zeit) eine Grafikkarte von NVidia habe, hab ich mir einen Monitor mit freesync gekauft. 
Warum? Weil mir andere Funktionen/Eigenschaften des Monitors wichtiger waren. Un der weiß, vielleicht ist meine nächste Graka eine
von AMD. Dann kann ich diese Funktion nutzen. Bis dahin vermisse ich sie nicht, da ich sie eh noch nie live erleben konnte.

Was mir aber für die Zukunft wichtig wäre:
Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn es eines Tages keine "exclusive Zusatzfunktion" ist, sondern ein Standard, der für jeden, (auch für die, die nicht immer das neueste und beste haben müssen)
erreichbar ist. Wer von den beiden das Rennen macht ist mir erst mal egal. Hauptsache wir haben irgendwann einen Standard, OHNE sich für eines der beiden Lager entscheiden zu müssen, und anschließend 
die zukünftigen Graka-Käufe davon abhängig machen zu müssen.

In etwa wie damals Blu-Ray vs. HD-DVD. Da kauft man sich jetzt auch einfach die Disc, ohne sich Gedanken machen zu müssen, ob sie nun im jeweiligen Player läuft oder nicht, da Blu-Ray der Standard geworden ist.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute einen Bildschirm kaufen würde, wärde vermutlich G-Sync in Einkaufskorb, weil ich
> davon ausgehe, dass es länger als Freesync funktioniert.



Ähm ja. Gab es mal nicht son Artikel, wo in der PCGH-Redakton mal kurzerhand der G-Sync-Monitor abgeraucht ist? 

Bei neuen Produkten schon irgendwie aufs Ableben zu spekulieren klingt eher nach Glaskugel. Vielmehr landet GSync im Warenkorb, weil man bereits eine passende Grafikkarte hat.

Und proprietären "Mist" sollte man eh nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Muchi44 (9. Februar 2016)

@*JoM79*

da ist nichts wiederlegt nur falsch interpretiert und es wurde klar geschrieben das damals schon an einer  Treiberversion gearbeitet wurde wenn entsprechende Scaler im Monitor verbaut sind. 
Nvidia G-Sync: Experimenteller Treiber löst Verwirrung aus

Würde ja bedeuten, was einige vor mir hier schon geschrieben haben. Adaptive Sync Scaler als Hardware im Monitor und über den GK Treiber ansteuern. Und du schreibst ja selber 35-56Hz oder 90-144Hz wird von Adaptive Sync unterstüzt. Es wird halt vorher der Modus eingestellt, je nach Potenz der GK. Und fällt der Wert unter die Vorgabe greift Low Framerate Compensation die in der Monitorhardware verbaut ist. Ist doch alles Bestens. Nvidia nutzt da Double Framing, doch das funktioniert nicht immer reibungslos was ja derzeit im Luxx diskutiert wird bei den aktuellen G-Sync Asus und Acer Modellen. Denn  auch mit G-Sync kann es dann zu Tearing kommen.

Und wenn das so weiter geht wird meine Entscheidung feststehen.
ViewSonic-Monitore: FreeSync-Offensive mit XG2401, XG2701 & XG2700-4K - ComputerBase

Scheinbar sondieren sich die Billighersteller wie AOC, Medion, Acer und Asus eher noch zu G-Sync (haben vieleicht auch schon Lizensen gekauft vor langer Zeit) und die hochwertigen Monitorhersteller verbauen Adaptive Sync??


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2016)

Der AMD Treiber nutzt auch framedoubling, nur nützt das nichts bei ner Range von 35-60Hz bei nem 60Hz Monitor.


----------



## Muchi44 (9. Februar 2016)

...doch nüzt was wenn ich Games Zocke und die Games immer mal an der 35fps Marke kratzen greift LFC, dass ist doch auch der ganze Sinn von Sync.
Unter 30fps ist es dann jedech egal ob Free-sync oder G-sync weil beides scheinbar Probleme macht. Aber wer spielt bitte auch nur mit 30fps. 
 Der  Eizo ist laut Bericht in verschiedene Bereiche einstellbar von 60-144hz. Somit sehe ich das Problem nicht welches du schilderst wenn der auf LOW gestellt ist nutzt der den Einstellbereich von 35-90hz. Für High End Games und settings auf max ist das doch optimal. Und bei Games die locker in den High Bereich kommen incl. stelle ich high auf 56 und 144hz.  kommt der an die 56fps kommt wiederum LFC zum Einsatz.
Wenn ich mir die Berichte von den Käufern dort durchlese, scheint der ja im Vergleich zu den Asus und Acer Monitoren Perfekt zu sein. Leider nicht meine Preisklasse.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2016)

Eizo ist eben eine andere Qualitätsklasse als das was der Mainstream so kennt. Wie in vielen bereichen ists aber auch hier so wenn du mal nen Eizo hattest willste keinen anderen TFT mehr kaufen... jedenfalls keinen der normalen Consumerklasse.

Ich hatte mangels Geld als Schüler/Student ja auch immer diese billigen Samsungteile und Vergleichbares gehabt. Dann irgendwann mal richtig Schotter für nen EV3237 hingelegt und alle Problemchen die man früher mit Bildschirmen hatte waren weg. Keine Einrichtungen nötig (Kabel rein, geht, super kalibriert), keine Pixelfehler, keine Schlieren, brilliante Farben, gleichmäßige sehr gute Ausleuchtung, SST-4K, unter 40W Stromverbrauch im Betrieb, absolut solide Verarbeitung und 5 Jahre Garantie. Abgesehen von extrem kurzen reaktionszeiten die mit dem IPS eben nicht drin sind (aber auch nicht mein Ziel waren) kann das Ding alles.

Es dauert zwar immer ein Weilchen länger bis Eizo mit neuen Modellen aufschlägt wie auch ieses Freesync-Ding aber man kann sich sicher sein dass auch alles läuft wies soll. Das ist eben der Unterschied zu den Standardgeräten wo weitaus mehr auf die Kosten geachtet werden muss.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2016)

Muchi44 schrieb:


> ...doch nüzt was wenn ich Games Zocke und die Games immer mal an der 35fps Marke kratzen greift LFC, dass ist doch auch der ganze Sinn von Sync.
> Unter 30fps ist es dann jedech egal ob Free-sync oder G-sync weil beides scheinbar Probleme macht. Aber wer spielt bitte auch nur mit 30fps.
> Der  Eizo ist laut Bericht in verschiedene Bereiche einstellbar von 60-144hz. Somit sehe ich das Problem nicht welches du schilderst wenn der auf LOW gestellt ist nutzt der den Einstellbereich von 35-90hz. Für High End Games und settings auf max ist das doch optimal. Und bei Games die locker in den High Bereich kommen incl. stelle ich high auf 56 und 144hz.  kommt der an die 56fps kommt wiederum LFC zum Einsatz.
> Wenn ich mir die Berichte von den Käufern dort durchlese, scheint der ja im Vergleich zu den Asus und Acer Monitoren Perfekt zu sein. Leider nicht meine Preisklasse.


Weisst du überhaupt wie LFC funktioniert?
Hier mal für dich


> However in revealing a bit more about the technology, AMD does note that LFC is only enabled with monitors that have a maximum refresh rate greater than or equal to 2.5 times the minimum refresh rate (e.g. 30Hz to 75Hz), as AMD needs a wide enough variable refresh range to run at a multiple of framerates right on the edge of the minimum (e.g. 45fps). This means LFC can’t be used with Freesync monitors that have a narrow refresh rate, such as the 48Hz to 75Hz models. Ultimately owners of those monitors don’t lose anything, but they also won’t gain anything with LFC.


Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt was ich meine.
Falls nicht, überleg mal was bei einer Freesyncrange von 35-60Hz bei einem 60Hz Monitor zwischen 25-34fps passiert.


----------



## GottesMissionar (10. Februar 2016)

Nein. G-Sync steht nicht vor dem Aus.

Das mit "Free-Sync" ist frei verfügbarer Standard für alle ist doch auch eine Augenauswischerei. Es gibt 2 konkurrenzfähige Grafikkartenhersteller - AMD und NVIDIA. AMD verwendet Free-Sync, NVIDIA verwendet G-Sync. Das heißt, ich habe faktisch 2 Lager, die sich gegenseitig nicht unterstützen. Daher ist das Gerede von "offener Standard, den alle anbieten können" müßig.

Bedauerlich ist: Die Grafikkarte wechselt man gerne relativ häufig - beim Monitor weniger. Da ich die Grafikkarte durchaus alle 12-18 Monate upgraden möchte - den Monitor aber auf 4-5 Jahre plane - ist man durch die Monitorwahl natürlich an einen Grafikkartenhersteller langfristig gebunden. Das ist mehr als ärgerlich.


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2016)

Du vergisst dass Freesync zum VESA (?) Standard gehört und damit offen ist. Auch Nvidia Karten können Freesync ohne Probleme nutzen aber NV kocht lieber sein eigenes Süppchen mit ihren teuren Zusatzmodulen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

Und, wo ist das Problem?
Man muss es doch nicht nutzen, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## etar (10. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt was ich meine.
> Falls nicht, überleg mal was bei einer Freesyncrange von 35-60Hz bei einem 60Hz Monitor zwischen 25-34fps passiert.



Ganz so tragisch hört sich das bei Pcgh aber nicht so an. Dann muss man halt selbst an der Free Sync Spanne rumprobieren um in einen funktionierenden Bereich zu kommen. Es ist ja auch nicht so das alle Free Sync Monitore bei 35-60Hz kleben, man sieht das die Modelle die aufm Markt kommen besser werden. 

Freesync: Frame-Doubling und Hertz-Modding 2.0 mit Custom Resolution Utility ausprobiert


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

Ist aber alles noch weit davon entfernt, was AMD anfangs versprochen hat.
35-60Hz ist momentan der günstigste Fall, es gibt genug mit 40 bzw 45-60, alles bezogen auf 60Hz Monitore.
Davon ab, immer wenn ich sowas lese, wird mir ein wenig anders:


> Dann muss man halt selbst an der Free Sync Spanne rumprobieren um in einen funktionierenden Bereich zu kommen.


Ist das bei AMD Produkten neuerdings der Normalfall?
Freesync was nicht ordentlich funktioniert, Grafikkarten bei denen man das PT erhöhen muss damit sie ihren Takt halten.
FX CPUs die auf bestimmten Boards Topblower brauchen, neue Treiber die nicht richtig funktionieren.
Was ist denn da in dem Laden zurzeit los?


----------



## bschicht86 (10. Februar 2016)

Vieles ist nur eine Sache der Sichtweise.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Freesync was nicht ordentlich funktioniert



Was kann AMD dafür, wenn die Monitorhersteller ihre Chips nicht im Griff haben? Selbst G-Sync muss in die Trickkiste greifen. FreeSync kann übrigens, was es versprochen hat, kann aber nichts dafür, ob der Monitor das kann oder nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Grafikkarten bei denen man das PT erhöhen muss damit sie ihren Takt halten.



Ist bei der Konkurrenz genauso. Nur nennen die das eben Boost-Takt. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> FX CPUs die auf bestimmten Boards Topblower brauchen



Was kann AMD dafür, dass die Boardhersteller schmal ausgestattete Boards dafür freigeben und im Kleingedruckten vom Einsatz eines Topblowers raten?


----------



## Kuomo (10. Februar 2016)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Nein. G-Sync steht nicht vor dem Aus.
> 
> Das mit "Free-Sync" ist frei verfügbarer Standard für alle ist doch auch eine Augenauswischerei. Es gibt 2 konkurrenzfähige Grafikkartenhersteller - AMD und NVIDIA. AMD verwendet Free-Sync, NVIDIA verwendet G-Sync. Das heißt, ich habe faktisch 2 Lager, die sich gegenseitig nicht unterstützen. Daher ist das Gerede von "offener Standard, den alle anbieten können" müßig.
> 
> Bedauerlich ist: Die Grafikkarte wechselt man gerne relativ häufig - beim Monitor weniger. Da ich die Grafikkarte durchaus alle 12-18 Monate upgraden möchte - den Monitor aber auf 4-5 Jahre plane - ist man durch die Monitorwahl natürlich an einen Grafikkartenhersteller langfristig gebunden. Das ist mehr als ärgerlich.


Genau deshalb hoffe ich, dass Gsync so schnell wie möglich verschwindet. (oder meinetwegen unterstützen sie auch beides)

Und warum Augenwischerei? Klar, solange es mit "AMD Freesync" beworben wird, wird Nvidia das kaum unterstützen wollen, aber ansonsten steht dem nichts im Weg. Ausser die wirtschaftlichen Interessen Gsync durchzudrücken natürlich. 

Man darf gespannt sein wie viele Leute am Ende wirklich bereit sind 100€ Aufpreis für das grüne Logo zu zahlen.
Ausserdem, wenn in ein paar Jahren die meisten Monitore Freesync bieten und viele Kunden es quasi zufällig mitkaufen, dann wird das zu einem guten Argument pro AMD beim nächsten GPU Kauf.


----------



## Ion (10. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte vor kurzem die Möglichkeit auf G-Sync umzusteigen, habe es aber nicht getan. Warum?
Weil ich mich nicht an Nvidia binden möchte und ebensowenig an AMD.
Beide Hersteller bringen immer mal wieder sehr gute Karten auf den Markt.

Und mit einem Monitor mit mindestens 120Hz kann man Tearing auch sehr gut aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2016)

Kuomo schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hoffe ich, dass Gsync so schnell wie möglich verschwindet. (oder meinetwegen unterstützen sie auch beides)
> 
> Und warum Augenwischerei? Klar, solange es mit "AMD Freesync" beworben wird, wird Nvidia das kaum unterstützen wollen, aber ansonsten steht dem nichts im Weg. Ausser die wirtschaftlichen Interessen Gsync durchzudrücken natürlich.
> 
> ...



Die 100€ zahlt man nicht für das Logo, sondern für eine größere Hz-Abdeckung die Gsync momentan bietet. (z.B.: 30-144Hz)
Was wurde nicht über das Gsync Modul gelästert, "Blackbox", "Atrappe" etc.pp "Da reicht ein normaler Scaler + Freesync und man hat genau das gleiche Ergebnis!"
Und was ist jetzt? Der Bereich den Freesync abdeckt ist immer noch zu schmal, und der einzige Freesync Monitor der einen großen Bereich abdeckt muss diesen in 2 Bereiche aufsplitten, sprich man muss wählen welchen Bereich man denn jetzt möchte.....tolles Ding!

Also wird Gsync irgendwann sterben, ja --> sobald freesync (wann auch immer) seinen technischen Rückstand aufgeholt hat.


----------



## Muchi44 (10. Februar 2016)

@JoM79

vielleicht reden wir einfach nur aneinander vorbei. Wie kommst du  denn immer auf die 60hz? Der Eizo läuft doch mit 144hz im Freesync Modus.


> AMD hat erst vor einigen Wochen für die hauseigene FreeSync-Technologie die so genannte Low Framerate Compensation (LFC) eingeführt, wodurch FreeSync auch noch bei Frameraten unterhalb der minimal darstellbaren Refreshrate des Monitors funktioniert. Etwas, was Nvidias G-Sync-Technologie unter der Bezeichnung Frame Doubling schon immer bietet. Beide Varianten sorgen dafür, dass die Grafikkarte bei zu niedrigen Frameraten das letzte Frame so lange hintereinander an den Monitor schickt, bis das nächste Frame fertig ist. Dementsprechend ist die Bildwiederholfrequenz mindestens doppelt so hoch wie die Framerate, unter Umständen aber auch dreifach oder vierfach so hoch oder noch höher, abhängig davon, welcher Wert benötigt wird. Wenn beispielsweise nur 5 FPS erreicht werden, die minimal darstellbare Refreshrate des Monitors jedoch bei 30 Hz liegt, würde jedes Frame mindestens sechs Mal an den Monitor ausgegeben werden. Dadurch bleiben Grafikkarte und Monitor synchronisiert, so dass es auch dann kein Tearing gibt und das Spielgefühl immer noch besser ist, als ohne VRR.



Nvidia könnte Adaptive-Sync nutzen und ebenfalls eine eigene Bezeichnung geben wie Nvidiasync.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2016)

Muchi44 schrieb:


> @JoM79
> 
> vielleicht reden wir einfach nur aneinander vorbei. Wie kommst du  denn immer auf die 60hz? Der Eizo läuft doch mit 144hz im Freesync Modus.



Er meint damit verlutlich etwas ähnliches wie ich.
Der Eizo Foris deckt mit Freesync 35-144Hz ab............theoretisch!


> Das für die anvisierte Nutzerschaft wichtigste Feature ist natürlich die  hohe maximale Bildfrequenz von 144 Hz. Damit steht der Foris FS2735  zwar nicht allein auf weiter Flur, wird allerdings die untere  Freesync-Grenze von 35 Hz bemüht, kann kein Konkurrent in der Praxis  mithalten. Ganz so einfach ist die Sache dann aber doch nicht,* denn Eizo  realisiert diese große Bandbreite über einen kleinen „Trick“. Es gibt  zwei Fressync-Bereiche, zwischen denen sich der Nutzer entscheiden muss,  möglich wird das über ein zunächst nicht direkt zugängliches  OSD-Setting. *In einem Bereich werden *35 bis 90 Hz abgedeckt, während es  im zweiten Einstellbereich 56 bis 144 Hz sind.* Damit bietet es sich an,  beim Wechsel zwischen für die GPU anspruchsvollen Spielen und weniger  fordernden Titeln zwischen den beiden Modi umzuschalten. Wirklich  komfortabel ist das nicht.


Quelle: Eizo Foris FS2735 mit 144 Hz, FreeSync und Cloud-Anbindung im Test - Hardwareluxx

--> und das ist (immer noch) Mist.


----------



## Muchi44 (10. Februar 2016)

Und da ist G-Sync jedoch auch Mist



> 38 FPS sind gerade noch spielbar, darunter werden die Einbußen dann aber schon groß. Bei 35 FPS ruckelt es und 30 FPS werden schnell unspielbar, sodass dann auch FreeSync und G-Sync nicht mehr helfen. Die Techniken verbessern zwar auch bei niedrigen Frameraten das Spielgefühl, können aber keine Wunder vollbringen.


Eizo FS2735 und Asus PG279Q im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2016)

Aber das hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
Beide Techniken können aus 30fps keine 60fps machen......das ist nunmal so.
Aber bei Gsync kann ich ohne irgendwas am OSD zu verstellen (quasi out of the box) z.B.: mit 40, 50, xy fps bis zur maximalen Hz Zahl (144) tearingfrei spielen.

Wenn freesync bzw. die Monitohersteller mit ihren Scalern (ohhh wunder, ich dachte freesync braucht nur software^^) dieses Problem in den Griff bekommt, dann ist Gsync überflüssig.


----------



## Stratton (10. Februar 2016)

Also den 100 Euro Aufpreis von denen immer wieder in der Presse und auch in diesem Thread zu lesen war/ist muss ich widersprechen. Ich habe im Februar 2015 550 Euro für den XL2420G bezahlt. Vergleichbar ist, glaube ich, der XL2430T, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Da ist der Aufpreis wesentlich höher.

Um auf den Eingangspost einzugehen. Ich habe auch eine 970 und bin sehr zufrieden damit, wie meine Spiele (Querbeet) auf dem Monitor laufen.

Edit: Dass es keinen vernünftigen Grund für nV gibt, den Support einzustellen, wurde ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## Muchi44 (10. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt ich bin noch immer verwirrt was ich nehmen soll. Am Ende bleibe ich bei meiner alten 60hz Kiste. Jedoch so eine Aussage von Nvidia CEO lässt nicht gerade Klarheit walten: 





> "There are quite support the consideration of the next GPU Generaton  Pascal adaptive sync . Requirement for us was the Vesa with DisplayPort  1.3 and HDMI 2.0a important functions supports have not yet been  implemented ."


 SemiAccurate - On Target Technology News
Am Ende will Nvidia nur Kohle sparen und auf ein System zurückgreifen wo andere die Entwicklungskosten tragen als was eigenes weiterzuentwickeln. 
Die hoffen vielleicht nur noch auf einen Abverkauf der bereits eingekauften Nvidia Hardware bei den Monitorherstellern. Warum gibt es so viele Freesync Geräte in der Vorankündigung wohingegen G-Sync bis auf mangelhafte Geräte nichts an den Start geht?

@aloha84
und wo ist das Problem? Da stelle ich halt auf 35 bis 90 Hz zocke aktuelle Titel bzw. passe mir das an und nutze 56 bis 144 Hz. Ich stelle doch meine Games eh so ein dass ich immer mind. 60fps habe. 
Und was ist mit den massiven Tearingproblemen Dank G-Sync bei Blizzard Games, Fallout 4, Tomb Raider etc.um einige aus dem Luxxforum aufzuzählen- dort schalten sogar noch einige V-sync hinzu weil G-sync nicht richtig funktioniert oder schalten es ganz ab?


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2016)

Welche mangelhaften Geräte?
Wenn du mit der Lupe suchst wirst da bei jedem aktuellen Monitor etwas zu mäkeln finden.


----------



## Muchi44 (10. Februar 2016)

der besagte Problem ASUS ROG SWIFT PG27AQ
Und wenn ab Nvidia Pascal sowieso eine Adaptive Unterstüzung kommt müsste ich mir ja eigentlich keine G-Sync Möhre mehr kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

Was du immer mit dem Eizo hast.
Das ist ein Monitor.
Aber da du unbedingt über den reden willst, mal ein Vergleich der Techniken.
Der Eizo nutzt das gleiche Panel wie der Acer XB270HU, nur schafft der Acer Gsync von 30-144Hz.
Da braucht man nichts umstellen, einstellen oder sonst was.

Wenn du schon die ganze Zeit von irgendwelchen Tearingproblemen erzählst, dann gib auch mal einen Link zum Luxx.

Das mit den 60Hz Monitoren erkläre ich jetzt nicht nochmal, das willst du anscheinend nicht verstehen.


----------



## Muchi44 (11. Februar 2016)

[Sammelthread] ASUS ROG SWIFT PG27AQ, UHD-Gsync-Monitor mit 10 Bit IPS-Panel - Seite 8

ja wie gesagt, dass mit deinen 60Hz Monitoren habe ich noch nicht verstanden, da ich klar vom Beispiel des FS2735 gesprochen habe. Ich habe es bei dem "Eizo " so verstanden dass ich mir entweder den 1. oder 2. Bereich einstelle je nachdem welcher Titel. Wo steht denn das dieser Eizo nur mit 60 hz läuft? 





> Die Einstellung „Low“ ermöglicht FreeSync zwischen 35 und 90 Hz beziehungsweise FPS (und damit genau gleich wie beim MG279Q), „High“ lässt VRR dann zwischen 56 und 144 FPS zu.


 Und wenn beginnend mit dem Eizo und kommende Geräte wie die neune Viewsonic  XG2401, XG2701 und XG2700-4K auch variable Bildwiederholraten unterstützen sehe ich doch gar keine Nachteile mehr zu G-Sync.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2016)

Und beim 4K bist du wieder bei 60Hz.
Nicht jeder Freesync Monitor hat 144Hz.
Die ganzen 4K Monitore haben 60Hz, teilweise mit ner Freesyncrange von 45-60hz.
Das ist einfach zuwenig.
Gsync ist da wesentlich besser mit 30-60Hz. 
Zudem muss man bei Gsync nie nach der Range fragen oder suchen.
Du findest die zwei Bereiche beim Eizo vielleicht gut, ich finde dass das Mist ist.


----------



## JaniZz (11. Februar 2016)

Also mein benq xl2730z läuft von 35-144 Hz im freesync.

Ich finde 35 fps selbst mit Freesync schon sehr Grenzwertig. 

Ich behaupte mal bei 30 Hz fast eine ruckelorgie... 

Wo hingt freesync jetzt hinterher? 


Ach sorry...  Stimmt Wahrnehmungsstörungen,  ganz vergessen.

Den Treiber anzupassen hat mich 10 Minuten gekostet. 
Weiß nicht wo das Problem ist. 

Auf langer Sicht gesehen,  wird es G-sync bald nicht mehr geben,  ausser nvidia kann mit neuen Techniken/Feature ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal setzen.


----------



## Muchi44 (11. Februar 2016)

@JoM79

ahh, jetzt sind wir endlich der Sache nahe. Wie gesagt ich habe vom FS2735 gesprochen und nicht von den anderen Möhren oder gar den 60hz mit 4K, und der Eizo hat auch kein 4K. Also nicht jedes Gerät verpauschalisieren.  Wie CB schon schreibt, mit dem FS2735 als Anfang mit VRR ist das Ende von G-sync doch eigentlich schon besiegelt- denn weitere Geräte werden folgen. Falls Pascal dann wirklich mit Adaptive Sync kommt, sehe ich keinen Sinn mehr für G-Sync und das haben vermutlich einige Monitorhersteller schon begriffen.
Und lese ich mir die X0000Threads alleine zum Asus PG279Q oder Acer Predator oder Dell mit G-Sync im Netz durch, so sollte doch mal genauer geschaut werden, ob diese Geräte einen künstlichen Hype verdienen. Mir würde es nicht gefallen IPS Glow, Pixelfehler, blb, G-Sync Tearing , usw.  Solche Aufreger finde ich komischerweise bei Freesync Geräten nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2016)

Es gibt kein tearing solange Gsync aktiv ist.
Ich frag mich auch gerade was der ganze Thread soll.
Sagst zu mir, ich soll nicht pauschalisieren, dabei habe ich mich explizit auf 60Hz Monitore bezogen.
Du hingegen kommst immer nur mit dem FS2735 und schreibst wie toll der doch ist.
Nur mal so nebenbei, der hat auch IPS glow, kann genauso BLB sowie Pixelfehler haben.
Dazu ist er vollkommen überteuert.

Wenn du nichts zu Problemen bei Freesync IPS WQHD 144Hz gefunden hast, dann such mal nach dem Asus MG279Q, da wirst du genug Probleme finden.


----------



## Muchi44 (12. Februar 2016)

Das der Eizo toll ist habe ich nicht geschrieben sondern lediglich die Testberichte wiedergespiegelt. Wenn du den nicht gut findest, wird das schon seine Gründe haben- wahrscheinlich hast du den schon getestet. 
Ebenso wenig würde ich irgendeinen der Asus Geräte in Betracht ziehen ob G-Sync oder Free-sync denn die sind derzeit von der Häufigkeit an Threads zu messen, am meisten mit Mängeln behaftet. 

Ich habe mir den MG279Q gerade mal angeschaut und der schafft doch gerademal 35-90HZ Freesync. Jetzt kommt wieder die Pauschalisierung nicht jedes Gerät mit Freesync ist an diesem Frequenzbereich gebunden.
Asus MG279Q: Rückhol-Aktion für neue Firmware, Details zu Freesync-Einschränkungen


Die Ausgangsfrage ist gewesen, ob G-Sync noch ein Wichtigkeit für die Kaufentscheidung eines neuen Monitores spielen sollte , wenn man eine z.B. Nvidiakarte besitzt oder ob sich künftig der "Standard" Adaptive Sync durchsetzen wird und damit auch ein Gerät mit dieser Funktion eher zu bevorzugen ist um sich nicht an einen GK Hersteller zu binden. Da ein Monitor ja nicht alle 2 Jahre gewechselt wird wie z.B. eine Grafikkarte. Und die Aussagen von Nvidia derzeit sind mehr als schwammig, was demnächst zu erwarten ist eher ein Rätsel.

@JoM79 Bisher kann ich aus deinen Post jedoch nur entnehmen, das G-Sync super ist und Free-sync/Adaptiv-Sync  Schrott. 
Also wäre das Fazit: Wir kaufen nur noch von Nvidia denn was die produzieren muss gut sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das der alte widerlegte Notebook Artikel kommt, ist schon interessant.
> Ist auch schön was AMD bei der Freesync Range schaffen will, nur schafft das momentan kein Monitor.
> Realität sind da 35-60Hz oder 45-144Hz.



Hab 2 Stück daheim stehen.
Der iiyama kann 35-120 und der BenQ sogar 40-144 



JaniZz schrieb:


> Also mein benq xl2730z läuft von 35-144 Hz im freesync.
> 
> Ich finde 35 fps selbst mit Freesync schon sehr Grenzwertig.
> 
> ...




Wie hast du ihm die Range ab 35 Hz schon beigebracht?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2016)

sorry Doppelpost ..


----------



## JaniZz (12. Februar 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hab 2 Stück daheim stehen.
> Der iiyama kann 35-120 und der BenQ sogar 40-144
> 
> 
> ...


Kann die Frage nicht ganz verstehen. 

Es gibt auch ein pcgh tutorial zum freesync tuning. 

Habe beim ersten Versuch einfach mal mit 35-144 Hz angefangen und hat direkt funktioniert. 

Vielleicht geht er noch tiefer,  sehe ich aber keinen Sinn drin. 

Ich hatte vorher den Asus MG278Q,  dieser ging nicht tiefer als 38 Hz.

Ab 37 Hz gab es bildfehler.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Februar 2016)

Das war meine Frage wie du das gemacht hast dass Freesync bereits ab 35 Hz greift? 
Geht bei solch einem "Eingriff" die Garantie verloren?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

Muchi44 schrieb:


> Die Ausgangsfrage ist gewesen, ob G-Sync noch ein Wichtigkeit für die Kaufentscheidung eines neuen Monitores spielen sollte , wenn man eine z.B. Nvidiakarte besitzt oder ob sich künftig der "Standard" Adaptive Sync durchsetzen wird und damit auch ein Gerät mit dieser Funktion eher zu bevorzugen ist um sich nicht an einen GK Hersteller zu binden. Da ein Monitor ja nicht alle 2 Jahre gewechselt wird wie z.B. eine Grafikkarte. Und die Aussagen von Nvidia derzeit sind mehr als schwammig, was demnächst zu erwarten ist eher ein Rätsel.
> 
> @JoM79 Bisher kann ich aus deinen Post jedoch nur entnehmen, das G-Sync super ist und Free-sync/Adaptiv-Sync  Schrott.
> Also wäre das Fazit: Wir kaufen nur noch von Nvidia denn was die produzieren muss gut sein.


Zu deiner Ausgangsfrage:
Ob dir Gsync wichtig ist oder nicht, musst du selber entscheiden.
Was in der Zukunft ist, kann dir keiner sagen.
Fakt ist halt, Nvidia hat 80% Marktanteil bei den dedizierten Desktop GPUs.
Warum sollten die in Zukunft von Gsync abweichen, wenn sie doch an jedem Modul noch mal extra verdienen?

Zu Gsync vs Freesync:
Gsync funktioniert momentan besser als Freesync.
Man braucht nicht erst googeln wie die Freesyncrange ist oder sich für eine von zwei entscheiden muss.
Wenn man die Techniken vergleicht, erreicht Freesync beim gleichen Panel nicht die gleiche Spanne wie Gsync.
Gut zu sehen ist das besonders bei den IPS WQHD 144Hz Monitoren.


----------



## JaniZz (12. Februar 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das war meine Frage wie du das gemacht hast dass Freesync bereits ab 35 Hz greift?
> Geht bei solch einem "Eingriff" die Garantie verloren?


Garantie bleibt bestehen, da nur der Treiber verändert wird.


----------



## Muchi44 (13. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zu Gsync vs Freesync:
> Gsync funktioniert momentan besser als Freesync.
> Wenn man die Techniken vergleicht, erreicht Freesync beim gleichen Panel nicht die gleiche Spanne wie Gsync.
> Gut zu sehen ist das besonders bei den IPS WQHD 144Hz Monitoren.



Bis auf Geräte die 35hz-144hz beherschen wie der FS2735. Zwar in 2 Stufen doch er kann es ! Zumal es ggf. nur noch eine Softwareanpassung benötigt,  dass  durchgängig der Frequenzbereich unterstützt wird, da ja der selbe  Scaler verbaut wie wie bei den G-Sync Geräten von Acer und Asus.
Bei dem verlinkten Asus Gerät von dir hat man den durchgängigen Frequenzbereich per Firmware ja ersteinmal gestoppt, da die Software nicht mitgespielt hat. Also nur eine Frage der Zeit.Den vorgesehen ist es ja bei den Geräten. Und bei den neuen Viewsonic *XG2401, XG2701 & XG2700-4K wird es wohlmöglich genau so sein. 
XG2700-4K*

Schon wieder Probleme mit G-Sync ! G Sync und GTA 5 stress - ComputerBase Forum

Wie gesagt ich würde mir ja auch wünschen was passendes für meine GTX 970 zu finden, doch versuche ich die Sache so nüchtern wie möglich zu sehen. Und den von dir genannten Vorteil des Range sehe ich nur bedingt, da er zeitlich begrenzt ist (bis zum Update). Und dann sehe ich gar kein Vorteil mehr gegen über G-Sync. Optimal wäre, die Monitore könnten beide Techniken.( Was jedoch sinnlos ist wenn es einen freien Industriestandard gibt.)

Bisher ärgere ich mich obendrauf über meine GTX 970.  Ich fühle mich schon von Nvidia verschauckelt. So schnell glaube ich denen nichts mehr. Diese wiedersprüchlichen Aussagen über die Zukunft von G-Sync sowie die zunehmenden Probleme.
Würde ich mir nochmal eine GK kaufen, könnte ich mir jetzt eher eine R9 390 Nito +Freesync Monitor vorstellen- von der besseren Preis/Leistung her.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2016)

Der MG279Q konnte von Anfang an nur 35-90Hz.
Der Rückruf war wegen eines Problems bei 144Hz.

Bei Gsync wird bestimmt nicht der selbe Scaler verbaut, die Arbeit übernimmt das Gsync Modul.

Das mit dem Bereich beim Eizo ist ein Witz.
Ich muss mich vorher entscheiden, welchen Bereich ich nutzen will.

Aber wir werden nie auf einen Nenner kommen, deswegen klinke ich mich auch aus.

Edit:
Btw, das Problem besteht nur bei den IPS WQHD 144Hz Monitoren und die neuen Viewsonic haben TN.


----------



## Muchi44 (13. Februar 2016)

Ok. *
XG2700-4K *ist ein 4k und hat IPS. Bei den anderen beiden hast du Recht sind TN.
Ich denke auch wir kommen dicht auf einen Nennen, deshalb ist es ja eine Diskussion über das Thema.

Stimmt das mit den G-Sync Modulen. Das macht ja die lustige Nvidia Box. CB schreibt, das jedoch der MG279Q den selben Scaler verwendet. Dann frage ich mich aber warum der Asus auf den niedrigen FB begrenzt ist.

Mal sehen was wird Tom Peterson sagt ja auch zu Adaptive Sync 





> Mehrmals betonte er: "Never say never." Wahrscheinlich wollte er sich nur nicht für alle Zeit festlegen.


 AMD Freesync: Laut Nvidia keinerlei Pläne, es zu unterstützen - Aber: "Never say never"
Ebenso die Gerüchte um Nvidia Pascal- dann würde sich dass alles hier erübrigen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2016)

Also zur Erklärung:
Der Eizo FS2735 und der Asus MG279Q nutzen sehr wahrscheinlich den selben Scaler im Bereich von 35-90Hz.
Für den höheren Bereicht wird Eizo einen zweiten Scaler nutzen.
Der FS2735 und der MG279Q haben auch das gleiche Panel, der PG279Q wiederum besitzt ein anderes.


----------



## Muchi44 (13. Februar 2016)

@*JoM79*
ich sehe dich lässt das Thema nicht los 

Dann wäre es also mal spannend, wenn jemand einen FS2735 zerlegen würde. 2 Scaler?  Oder ein Scaler der 2 Bereiche ermöglicht. Es gibt aber nirgens im Netz eine Info was da verbaut wurde. Ein zerlegen von Monitoren wie bei NT Tests scheint da nicht üblich. Bei TFT Central hat man auch nicht weiter zerlegt, jedoch wurde die hintere Abdeckung abgebau, es wird nichts von 2 Scalern geschrieben.
Google-Ergebnis fÃ¼r http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/eizo_foris_fs2735/IMG_1035.JPG


----------

